
Why We’ve Removed Longform from the App Store - dwynings
https://medium.com/@longform/why-weve-removed-longform-from-the-app-store-823d599a34d4
======
joshstrange
> The app reviewer spelled out three changes we could make to be approved. We
> were torn. Two of the changes were flat-out impossible, and the third would
> require huge amounts of ongoing developer labor while providing a worse
> experience for users.

Really wish they would have expanded on this....

~~~
natch
...and, crickets. I'm starting to suspect the authors know it would make them
look bad to reveal what the three suggestions were.

------
wand3r
This is how to do an honest sunset of an app. We tried, we hustled and it
sucks but we have to stop work. We'll still do more though, so you can keep
your data, but this has been stressful as hell. Thanks for supporting us.

It just feels genuine.

~~~
natch
I'm not so sure. I didn't find it open or genuine or helpful that they didn't
say what the three problems were. Instead it left me wondering whether it was
a slightly devious attempt to shift blame to Apple.

I've heard so many stories where Apple blocked something and initially caught
the blame, but then later when the details came out, it became clear that the
real problem was with the app features. Other than interest in blame (I'm not
that interested in blame, really) it could be super useful to know the details
so that other developers can see whether there's anything to learn here.

------
gumby
I'm Apple-only yet this part made me sad:

> as we can’t afford to support an Android orphan.

I much prefer iOS but the world doesn't need a monoculture. It's sad that the
economics of Android are so dire for developers, even worse than for those on
iOS.

